# Best way to install a exo terra background ??



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Right i know this might sound silly but i just want to know what is the best way of cutting a exo terra background to size ?

And also do you have to stick it to the back of the viv at all ???

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

If you want to cut it down to size use a ruler to guide the cutting blade so you get a straight cut.
Then if you need to glue it on the glass use 100% pure silicone


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I have managed to cut a few down to size nicely by putting the background into the vivexotic viv after cutting width ways first without the lid . I cut round the vents and top with a hobby knife, the ones where you extend the blade out and snap the blunt bit off. I use the full length extended and saw with it.

As they say in the Blue Peter programmes "make sure you get a parent to help you" :lol2:

Hope it helps and good luck!


----------

